# Sodium Metabisulfite and corking



## Wild Duk (Oct 7, 2010)

Should I soak my corks im a Sodium Metabisulfite solution before corking, or should the corks just hover on top of the fumes in a pot or something.....


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 7, 2010)

Don't soak them. Fumes is all they need.


----------



## Wild Duk (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply.....About how long do they need....


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 7, 2010)

I usually put my corks in a clean plastic colander that rest on the outer top rim of a 2 gallon plastic bucket. I pour ~ 300ml K-Meta on top of the corks and the solution runs through to the bottom of the bucket. I place the lid on top and then go about finishing getting ready to bottle which can take up to an hour. 

Thats probably way over kill as far as time. But it doesn't hurt. I would think 10 min would be enough to gas them well.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2010)

That is the second best method above. The b est is to store your corks and other utensils like racking hoses in a bucket with a container full of sulfite solution in there open and a sealed lid on top. This allows the gases to be trapped in there which will sanitize everything in there and also keeps the corks pliable. Dont put ant metal in there though as the gases from the S02 will rust or tarnish any metal.


----------

